# Awesome Retro Case Replacement for Mac mini



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

<A HREF="http://www.fastmac.com/ProductPage/spicymini.html">FastMac</A> has announced some coloured Mac mini replacement cases (so you pop the case off and replace it with a coloured one). They're OK but at $69.95 kinda pricy for a $700 CAN mini.

BUT

My favorite one is the "Retro" case. It comes in beige with the old rainbow Apple logo. I think all of us who have been using Apple computers since the beige days (my first non-clone was an Apple ][c in the mid-eighties) may have a certain amount of appreciation for these.

Most fashion is cyclical, I wonder how long it will be until beige computers are cool again 

<IMG SRC="http://www.123macmini.com/news/images/newsstory475.jpg">


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

^ That little girl scares me :yikes:


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

lmao... those people look rediculous


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

$8.50 for a t-shirt? i'm in


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I want the little boy's belt buckle.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That would actually be a cool mod to undertake - just have the top left Apple logo in the finder in the retro colours.
If ever was a signature to hang on to. 
I grin everytime I see my shower curtain. Likely the only Apple logoed one in existence ......tho with the price of the rainbow logos now maybe I should cringe.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I didn't know Alan Alda was a Mac fan.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

kloan said:


> lmao... those people look rediculous<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10003289&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>


lol


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Totally hip retro duds dudes  I can just see it thinkgeek.com will pick it up and run with it now.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I love the retro. If got a mini I'd seriously consider getting that case.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I actually like the solid Apple better than the Rainbow, but I was born in '79.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

HowEver said:


> And you can be one of these people:
> http://www.macmothership.com/gallery/GiftCatalog/GiftCatalog_page4.jpg


Oh MAN! I would TOTALLY buy one of those retro t-shirts if I could find one! Those are AWESOME! Ok... the people are a little scary looking, but come on... those Ts rock! If anyone finds me a link to buy one of those I will be eternally grateful.

A7


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

loving the retro case and the wasabe cuz i just luv the green colour!

now that's what I call standing out


----------

